# Little bugs on glass tank...



## MistyH (Aug 20, 2012)

I have had this tank for about two or three years, just recently started having problems, cloudiness came after a 25% water change lost 5 nice fish but finally got the ph balanced but now Im seeing these tiny white bugs on the glass...Im soo upset I can't figure out what they are!!*c/p**c/p*


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

It would help if we had some more information.

Going with what you gave, water changes will limit but no prevent buildup and changes in a tank. So it is entirely possible that after some time problems show up because the tank is not balanced out and fully consuming fish wastes. Then too it is possible that after a few years a water change itself added some toxin and can cause problems.

With some fish dieing, cloudiness, and new white bugs would seem to fit that senerio.

If you don't have plants I would dry some. If you do have plants I would add some more.

So that the system will become more balanced and stable.

But that's just my .02

Besides we all lose some fish from time to time.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Planaria? If so, it is from over-feeding?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

A description of the bugs would be very helpful. Do they dart around with quick movements? Do they look like they have forked tails? Crawl slowley across the glass? How small exactly? Less than a mm ?Larger? Are you able to get a pic? Do they look like tiny footballs?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Many people have almost microscopic "bugs" in their tanks - on the glass and in the gravel. Most of the time, they are harmless. Sometimes they are planaria, which are flat worms, which are also harmless, BUT can quickly multiply if you are over feeding.


----------



## Difrano (Apr 17, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Many people have almost microscopic "bugs" in their tanks - on the glass and in the gravel. Most of the time, they are harmless. Sometimes they are planaria, which are flat worms, which are also harmless, BUT can quickly multiply if you are over feeding.


One question, do fish feed on planarias? I have several US native darters and pigmy sunfish they where wild caught, do they will feed on them?

thxs


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if those do or not. I'm sure some fish would eat them... I can't see why they wouldn't. Maybe try researching those fish and see... let us know!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I sometimes see planaria here. Fish don't seem to like them, and largely ignore them. I've always figured they taste bad, or have some kind of defensive chemical release. I've never looked into it, but they aren't a live food option.

The tank sounds dirty - probably overfed and maybe in need of a gravel vacuuming. Planaria around the glass are a surefire symptom of overfeeding. I feed my fish once daily, and take a day off per week. It works well here.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You know what's funny - my ADF's are a species that does NOT see well at all! They can see shadows and blurrs, but I swear once, when they were in my 10g and I had Planaria, one of them totally nabbed one! Not sure if maybe he could smell it??


----------

